# What is electricity ?



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

builder said:


> I studied electricity for 2 years , I only had 3 more years to finish. Then , one day - my professor invited me to his lab and asked me what the electricity is.
> 5 minutes later - my career as an electrician was over , right now I really am a builder.
> 
> What is electricity ?
> ...


Can you clarify more precisely what specific aspect you are asking about?

- - - - - - 

Like any other word or term in a language ... it is whatever you define it to be ... and like many other words , the specific details of what / how it is defined and what it means can change depending on the context , and who you are trying to communicate with.

For example if you accept merriam-webster's interpretation of the words definition:
Link

If instead you would go with Wikipedia's interpretation over Merriam-Webster's:
Link

etc ... etc ... with thousands of other sources to choose from... many will be similar ... many will have subtle variations / differences.

- - - - - 

Or is your question not about the word itself ... but about the nature of what it is that many common forms ( or some specific form you have in mind ) ... of the definition of the word , happen to be referring to? ... that would be an entirely different question ... although it could be worded and phrased , exactly like you worded and phrased your question ... which is another example of the lack of precision in most languages.

- - - - -

If you as you wrote you already have 2+ years of technical study on the subject ... You should already have a grasp of many of the , if not all of the basic concepts involved ... And even some of the more advanced issues ... which would bring me back to my original question.

Can you clarify more precisely what specific aspect you are asking about?
Our Language is not 100% perfect or exact... and I'm asking for clarification.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

Can I buy a vowel?


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

Electricity is the force of nature that turns the coyote to a smoking crisp when he flies X to catch the roadrunner during bad weather.


----------



## builder (Mar 31, 2013)

ok

I am off


----------



## builder (Mar 31, 2013)

I asked a simple question, can I get simple answer ? 



IamIan said:


> Can you clarify more precisely what specific aspect you are asking about?
> 
> - - - - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

builder said:


> I asked a simple question, can I get simple answer ?


How simple of an answer do you need? Electrons flowing through a wire! Or through the air as a lighting bolt! What is in the wires in your home! What makes it light in your home when you flip the light switch and electrons flow through the light bulb! 

How simple or complex is up to you. 

*Electricity* is the set of physical phenomena associated with the presence and flow of electric charge. Electricity gives a wide variety of well-known effects, such as lightning, static electricity, electromagnetic induction and the flow of electrical current. In addition, electricity permits the creation and reception of electromagnetic radiation such as radio waves.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

builder said:


> I asked a simple question, can I get simple answer ?


Google truly is a wonderful tool. It is your friend.


----------



## IamIan (Mar 29, 2009)

builder said:


> I asked a simple question, can I get simple answer ?


As I already wrote ... it is not a simple question ... and , you already said yourself it was a trick question ... then the way you worded it ... it is not precise enough to be interrupted one way ... as you wrote it , it can be interpreted to be different questions ... each of which would have different answers.

Like asking ... What is Cold? ... that can be correctly interpreted to mean different things ... cold emotionally ... cold temperature ... the sensation of cold ... cold color ... etc... asking what is cold for each of those is a different question ... even though it is worded the same.

As I wrote before... it's a flaw in our imperfect language.

So I asked you to clarify your question ... as you wrote it ... it is not specific enough.

I went the extra mile and even offered you some basic level answers ... and I included links for you to follow , and read them ... saving you the tiny amount of effort needed to do a google search.

If you don't like , or don't understand those answers , already provided ... you will have to be more specific about what it is you don't like , or don't understand.


----------



## Joey (Oct 12, 2007)

The application of electrons.


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

builder said:


> What is electricity ?
> 
> (its a trick question )


I dug out the books and also looked it up the internet. Now I can lean back in my chair with my hands folded across my tummy as I sagely nod my head and say Ah Yes


----------



## TEV (Nov 25, 2011)

The electricity is just a myth 

I think that this is just a provocation. We should stop responding.


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

TEV said:


> The electricity is just a myth
> 
> I think that this is just a provocation. We should stop responding.



I'll second that.


----------



## dladd (Jun 1, 2011)

Why did the two light bulbs go out?
because they liked each other.

I'm here all week!


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

Electricity: what we use to kill trolls 

You'll be "shocked" when "builder" replies with his answer. 

Maybe the question should be "Watt is electricity?" 

And when James Watt was head of the EPA, people said that the amount of power required to destroy the environment was "one Watt"!


----------

